# Inspire me with your creep feeder pictures!!!



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys I am all out of ideas for a creep feeder and I really need one soon  Please post lots of pictures  Thanks !


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a link to my photos of my creep feeders.  I live them and the ease of use as well as ease of cleaning.

lol forgot the link : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38303257.99549.121645621244265&type=3&theater


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Freedom Star has a great design! I can't help you at all because my creep feeders ALWAYS get breached/wrecked/burglarized/heads stuck in them. I guess I have slightly different needs with boers that have horns. Anyhow - most creep feeders I've seen exclude larger animals in one of two ways: by an entrance that is too small OR by being up high with very small ramps/steps that only agile kids can climb. Goat or cattle panels seem to be the material of choice. Best of luck!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is mine it is just made out of materials I had laying around. I currently have 5 ND/Pygmy mix kids around 4 weeks of age that use it. I may have to come up with a new one soon because one is huge and just barely makes it through the hole. :laugh:


----------

